# 8 month old Mila's ears



## Milagsd44 (Feb 11, 2012)

My pup Mila will be 8 months old in a week and i am scared her ear will never stand. I have tried taping it up for about 3 weeks straight. But after taking the dressing down her ear still flopped over. 

One of her ears stands straight up like it should. Her other ear stands almost straight up while she's outside but half flopped or laid back while inside.

Tomorrow i am going to try tear mender + Molefoam for a last effort at getting my pup's ear to stand. Do you think it has a chance at working? Does anyone have any suggestions?

Heres a pic:



Thanks.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if it will work or not, but don't think it would hurt to try. Either way...she's adorable! I just want to give her a big ol' hug!


----------



## Milagsd44 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I did get pretty lucky to have such a cute pup!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 13, 2012)

It's normally about 5 months that their ear cartilidge forms, therefore taping at 7+ months might have been too late for your dog.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

She's very pretty. 

Some people have reported good results even taping after a year so it's worth trying. Some members feel that chewing raw, meaty bones helps, both with supplying calcium & strengthening the ear muscles. Another member noted that her pup's ears went up whenever they played fetch so she increased their fetch games. Whether or not that worked it increased quality time with the pup & provided additional exercise. IMO, it's well worth trying.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think she is perfect just the way she is...  Good luck, anyway.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy's ears didn't stand until he was 9 months old. I tried everything, and finally decided it wasn't worth the head ache.....then they stood. Go figure.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My mom calls me the other day and asks how the puppy is doing..I say she's doing fine..my mom..is her ear still crooked? I say..no mom it straightened out..my mom says..that is too bad, she looked so cute with the crooked ear...I love my mom


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My mom calls me the other day and asks how the puppy is doing..I say she's doing fine..my mom..is her ear still crooked? I say..no mom it straightened out..my mom says..that is too bad, she looked so cute with the crooked ear...I love my mom


Love this!


----------



## steve300 (Feb 25, 2012)

This is my 6 month old GS, Eli. As you can tell his ears are still floppy. I taped them up about 3 weeks ago. And one of his ears stood up for a couple of hours but then it just went back to floppy. I was wondering if I should keep trying with taping or if its pointless at this point. I'm a first time GS owner.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My mom calls me the other day and asks how the puppy is doing..I say she's doing fine..my mom..is her ear still crooked? I say..no mom it straightened out..my mom says..that is too bad, she looked so cute with the crooked ear...I love my mom


My mom said that she secretly wishes his ear never goes up because of how cute it is down


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

steve300 said:


> This is my 6 month old GS, Eli. As you can tell his ears are still floppy. I taped them up about 3 weeks ago. And one of his ears stood up for a couple of hours but then it just went back to floppy. I was wondering if I should keep trying with taping or if its pointless at this point. I'm a first time GS owner.


Steve, for some reason I think your dogs ears will stand.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Steve-You must tape immediately and relentlessly as by 8 months or so that window closes forever. Even taping isn't always effective as I have experienced with my present GSD. He's now over 2 years old and we taped his left ear from 4 months to 8 months and it's never stood up except for 1 day.


----------



## leydys (Feb 14, 2012)

*ears*



robk said:


> Steve, for some reason I think your dogs ears will stand.


hello, my gsd had the ears up but only for a couple of days, then, they go down again, he is going to 5 months and nothing, i am not going to tape them thought, but i read about it in google that it could take more time if it is an american gsd line or large, that is what i read, but i really don't know,my Vaslo is still teething, any sugestion ???


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with lrodptl. Tape NOW. I did the same thing with Sasha's left ear and it never did stand on it's own for good. It does stand though if she is outside running and playing or chewing a bone of some sort, but for all the other times it is down.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I have also read good things about supplementing diets with gelatin and good chews.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

My Ollie's ears weren't properly up until he was about 6 and a half months. His ears were up and down until then. The day I was going to tape his left ear I woke up and it was standing. It's like he knew and just thought it would be fun to mess with me!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck! I have a photo from Bianca's previous owner that was apparently taken when she was 1 year old, and it shows one ear down. Her ears now stand straight up. So I think it is sometimes possible for them to come up that late.

Here is the photo:


----------

